# need mexican birth certificate monterrey



## gijose (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been trying for weeks. I need someone in monterrey who can go to a oficilia civil registrar in monterrey, to get my mom's birth certificate, and scan it for me and send it to my email. The online and central database searches arent working, it has to be done local. I have tried online services but they are backlogged and dont want to handle any case that requires a little extra effort I will pay well. Email a phone number and we can talk. I speak spanish too.. thanks.

Send me a PM or post your email on this thread and I will get in touch.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The first time I got involved in a similar thing the birth record was just and entry in a book. This was in the Mexico City area and the person was around 50 years old.

The second time in Manzanillo the Old General Hospital was supposed to have a record ... but with a new hospital many of the records went missing (this for a 7 year old). Had to hire a lawyer to do a "best as could be remembered" certificate. She needed one to go to school


----------



## gijose (Apr 5, 2012)

sparks said:


> The first time I got involved in a similar thing the birth record was just and entry in a book. This was in the Mexico City area and the person was around 50 years old.
> 
> The second time in Manzanillo the Old General Hospital was supposed to have a record ... but with a new hospital many of the records went missing (this for a 7 year old). Had to hire a lawyer to do a "best as could be remembered" certificate. She needed one to go to school


I know the birth certificate exists, because the online site operator found it. But the system to retrive it is down, now the state government e-site has been down for a week. Haha. When I try calling, the oficilia that has it doesnt like to be bothered. They usually dont answer, if they do they eventually hang up after saying 'just a moment' or transfer me, then disconnect.

So i need someone to go in person. I have 3 aunts in mexico but none in monterrey and none want to travel to monterrey, the roads are dangerous.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Good luck ... seems like there are a few here from Monterrey


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

gijose said:


> I have been trying for weeks. I need someone in monterrey who can go to a oficilia civil registrar in monterrey, to get my mom's birth certificate, and scan it for me and send it to my email. The online and central database searches arent working, it has to be done local. I have tried online services but they are backlogged and dont want to handle any case that requires a little extra effort I will pay well. Email a phone number and we can talk. I speak spanish too.. thanks.
> 
> Send me a PM or post your email on this thread and I will get in touch.


It would be better for a Monterrey notaria to do your legwork, not a stranger as they might not get anywhere anyways. IMO It seems like a strange request to ask on a forum such as this.


----------



## gijose (Apr 5, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> It would be better for a Monterrey notaria to do your legwork, not a stranger as they might not get anywhere anyways. IMO It seems like a strange request to ask on a forum such as this.


OK I'll try a notaria, good advice. I was going to try the world of warcraft forums, but this one seems to have people who know about these things


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

Here's a list of notarias in Monterrey and surrounding areas:

Notarios - NUEVO LEN->MONTERREY


----------



## Elisabet (Feb 11, 2013)

I have similar issue. I needed my own Mexican birth certificate. There are several online companies that claim to retrieve this document. I hired Tramites Mexico a week and a half ago and still have not heard back. My second option is to try tu tramites en Mexico. I read about that one in another expat blog. I'll let you know if I have any luck.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Elisabet said:


> I have similar issue. I needed my own Mexican birth certificate. There are several online companies that claim to retrieve this document. I hired Tramites Mexico a week and a half ago and still have not heard back. My second option is to try tu tramites en Mexico. I read about that one in another expat blog. I'll let you know if I have any luck.


Take Alan's advice: find a notario in the city where your birth is recorded. They have licenses to protect, unlike random internet advertisers.


----------

